# Abu 6500 Drag Upgrade?



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just purchased a couple of used Abu Garcia 6500 CT C3's on Ebay. I am thinking of upgrading the drags to Carbontex carbon fiber washers. My question is do I need to replace the metal washers with Carbontex metal washers as well. Any input would be greatly appreciated.:fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i do. i really think you get a smoother drag...


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes I've done it to three of my Abus and they're much smoother than the original drags especially at start up. I also greased them with Cal's drag grease.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Absolutely. A lite dab of Cals drag grease is also a good idea.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I know what I need to do. Has anyone tried the newer soft power handles? I am not a big fan of the handles that are currently on the older Abu reels.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*ABU Power Handles*

I have regular power handles on my ABUs. They make life a bit easier.

Just be aware that a 6500 is a 20# reel. Too much power can tear up something inside. 

The voice of experience. C2


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

when did a 6500 become a #20 reel??? At best they are #17 and then your only talking about 200yards or so of mono. Now if you fish heavy braid then yes you will tear it up.....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> when did a 6500 become a #20 reel??? At best they are #17 and then your only talking about 200yards or so of mono. Now if you fish heavy braid then yes you will tear it up.....


Yep...# 17 is about all you can/should load. You can get more line on if you want to put some braid (#20 which is about as thick as #6 mono) as backing underneath the mono. In that way, you can get an extra 75-100 yards of line.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> when did a 6500 become a #20 reel??? At best they are #17 and then your only talking about 200yards or so of mono. Now if you fish heavy braid then yes you will tear it up.....


Why make a big deal over 3#? If you say 3#, more power to you. I'll tell my ABUs that.

As a matter of fact, I always underline my reels i.e. 17# on my ABUs. 

Have a nice day. C2


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok...........


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

for max drag power you need to have full contact between the carbon and metal washers... I use a black Arkansas stone to polish them flat... can't see the added expense of the after market washers...


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah...just upgrade to a better reel. Calcutta anyone ?


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

the reels are pretty good . exept the chinese ones and the drag. there kinda simple and are pretty well tryed and true. theyve been around on the obx longer than ive been alive. so that says a little something to me. i pin rig with a 9000 that is older than i am and i love it. i just feel like i can tear it down and clean them pretty easily were as some of the other stuff i dont mess much with.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Perhaps get your paws on some high grit sandpaper (1000 grit maybe), and lap the factory metal washers?


----------

